# I'm new to this website. I need some rock solid wild camping sites near derbyshire



## tbuzzer (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Guys

I'm new to this website and I need some rock solid wild camping sites in or around the Derbyshire area. My wife is a little nervous about wild camping but I think she will love it if we go to the right ones. If you guys could let me know the best you've found I would really appreciate it.

Pete


----------



## tbuzzer (Mar 14, 2012)

*After using the forum i see that i wont get a reply to my query*

After using the forum i see that i wont get a reply to my query.....

I need to become a fully fledged member to get this info from the 'Canalsmans Point of Interest Data files'

So, can anyone tell me if Derbyshire is well covered in these data files?

NOTE To CANALSMAN: You visited my post but did not tell me about your data files....not very helpful....

Thanks anyway

pete


----------



## Firefox (Mar 14, 2012)

Derbyshire is pretty well covered, there are about 30-40 locations espec in the Peak district area and many more nearby on the borders eg Yorksire and Cheshire. 

But, it is possible to find many like this, and better ones even, yourself without the POI. Simply use Google maps streetview, "traveling" along the roads and scoping out likely laybys and/or car parks. Most of the POI's are laybys, car parks, or MH friendly Pubs with some "other" locations. Or they will be mentioned sometimes in the open forum, have a look around.

Canalsman can't always respond immediately. He is a totally unpaid volunteer, so put yourself in his position - would you always have the time to respond to everything if you were in his place 

Happy hunting for wild camping spots


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 14, 2012)

tbuzzer said:


> After using the forum i see that i wont get a reply to my query.....
> 
> I need to become a fully fledged member to get this info from the 'Canalsmans Point of Interest Data files'
> 
> ...



If you'd like to advise which part of Derbyshire interests you, I'd be happy to give you a screenshot showing the locations currently logged.

Thanks, Firefox, for your note. I have just spent slightly more than an hour updating the database, and that's typical of the time I spend *every day* keeping things up-to-date.

You're welcome to join us Pete, but please do bear in mind that the site is not a commercial venture ...


----------



## tbuzzer (Mar 14, 2012)

*Recommendations Welcome*

Thanks for the replies, and responses are duly noted. A screenshot would be useful, thanks. I was thinking about joining one of the many stopover membership type websites but none of them seem to offer a broad or plentiful array of choices.

I was hoping for 1 or 2 recommended spots that would help convert my wife over to wild camping. Sites which allow hassle free stopovers which are also in nice surroundings. If these stopovers go well I would really like to use a database like CANELSMAN's.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## Firefox (Mar 14, 2012)

Good luck with it. No wild camping is guaranteed 100% hassle free though. The POI's are offered "as is." Some of them could be near roads or railway lines, and wherever you park, there's no guarantee some drunk or local idiot wont bang on the side of your van or a lorry driver won't honk his horn while passing.

Having said that it's never happened to me in 30 years of wild camping. I have been visited by the odd forest ranger though. I just spent two really peaceful nights at Ribblehead, however some people don't like the trains there (only 1 per hour and not late, but there's no accounting for personal taste!)

Basically there's no gain without some chance of pain. Once you've done it a few times you'll be fine.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 14, 2012)

tbuzzer said:


> A screenshot would be useful, thanks. I was thinking about joining one of the many stopover membership type websites but none of them seem to offer a broad or plentiful array of choices.



Derbyshire's quite a large county - which area interests you most?

I suggest you also browse the threads in this area of the site Derbyshire

Regards

Chris


----------



## tbuzzer (Mar 14, 2012)

Firefox said:


> Having said that it's never happened to me in 30 years of wild camping. I have been visited by the odd forest ranger though. I just spent two really peaceful nights at Ribblehead, however some people don't like the trains there (only 1 per hour and not late, but there's no accounting for personal taste!)



Cheers Firefox, Had a quick look at Ribblehead, seems nice and quiet (excluding the trains). Being new to Wild Camping and you having 30 years experience, does visiting places like Ribblehead and going for walks leave you wondering if the van will be OK?


----------



## tbuzzer (Mar 14, 2012)

*Nearest To  Sheffield*



Canalsman said:


> Derbyshire's quite a large county - which area interests you most?
> 
> I suggest you also browse the threads in this area of the site Derbyshire
> 
> ...



A radius around Baslow area would be great as we live in Sheffield.

Cheers again, Pete


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 14, 2012)

tbuzzer said:


> A radius around Baslow area would be great as we live in Sheffield.
> 
> Cheers again, Pete



Here you are ...

The green W's are wilding spots, and the red beer tankards mark pub stopovers.


----------



## Firefox (Mar 14, 2012)

tbuzzer said:


> Cheers Firefox, Had a quick look at Ribblehead, seems nice and quiet (excluding the trains). Being new to Wild Camping and you having 30 years experience, does visiting places like Ribblehead and going for walks leave you wondering if the van will be OK?



No, life is too short for me to worry about that!

There is far more chance of the van being broken into when parked in a town I am sure. OK, it would be quieter for criminals at Ribblehead, but in practice they rarely go for areas like that. They don't want to drive 50 miles and find no vans are parked there, so they will operate in built up areas where there are plenty of vehicles parked, many in quiet spots which are not overlooked. That's far more productive territory for them.


----------



## tbuzzer (Mar 14, 2012)

*oh loads, thanks*



Canalsman said:


> Here you are ...
> 
> The green W's are wilding spots, and the red beer tankards mark pub stopovers.
> 
> View attachment 4746



Cheers


----------



## tbuzzer (Mar 14, 2012)

*fair comment*



Firefox said:


> No, life is too short for me to worry about that!
> 
> There is far more chance of the van being broken into when parked in a town I am sure. OK, it would be quieter for criminals at Ribblehead, but in practice they rarely go for areas like that. They don't want to drive 50 miles and find no vans are parked there, so they will operate in built up areas where there are plenty of vehicles parked, many in quiet spots which are not overlooked. That's far more productive territory for them.



If you've been doing it for 30 years without incident, that's good enough for me. I think I may have lived in Sheffield City Centre for far too long!!!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi tbuzzer and welcome - I see you are getting plenty of help - FRIENDSHIP is what this site is all about.


----------



## scampa (Mar 15, 2012)

tbuzzer said:


> does visiting places like Ribblehead and going for walks leave you wondering if the van will be OK?



Hi and Welcome!!    :wave:

I agree with Firefox about this. One of my main reasons for wildcamping is to follow my love of hiking and stumbling up mountains.  I've parked my cars and vans in some very remote spots around the UK while I've spent the day in the hills. After more than thirty years of doing this (I was very, very young when I started ), I've never had a problem.  I accept that there is always a risk involved, but I would never let that worry me too much.

As Canalsman has kindly shown, there are plenty of wilding spots within easy reach of you.  I'd guess that you've passed a lot of them already without noticing their possibilities!

Hope all goes well for you and remember to let us know how you get on.


----------



## tbuzzer (Mar 17, 2012)

Just spent a quiet night at Cromford Canel. What I lovely place to start my wild camping adventures. Cheers forum members for this one. Now, where next......


----------



## kimbowbill (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi tbuzzer, welcome to the site, Cromford is a good place to start, theres plenty more like that on the POI downloads, i look at it this way, in summer you can pay around £30 per night on a site, if you have a dog, i have just been looking at a site and they charge £30 per dog per week, i have two dogs, pfft, its a joke, my point is, £15 for the download is a bargain as that less than one nights site fee, also, the point of owning a MH is freedom, you can be travelling along a road and the POI just pops up you might not even know its there.  Canalsman also gives support to downloading the info absolutley free of charge, you dont get much fo nowt these days, there are also plenty of meets arranged too, which you could attend, saftey in numbers and all that.


----------

